Ask HN: What sort of thing could replace (the very popular) WordPress? - gjvc
======
jjjbokma
Depends a lot on your requirements, of course. I use a static blog generator.
See [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/) for the result. The generator
is open source, see: [https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog)

